# Mower Blade Question (bahia grass related)



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a blade type or brand that works well for bahia grass. Once it gets over 8 inches I struggle with getting everything one time, and for what we get paid on recuts double and triple cutting is no good. Generally it is 12-15 inches prior to cutting, we have used high lift, gator blades, mulching blades, cheap old flat blades...mow it at 1.5", 2", 3" etc etc doesn't matter. It shouldn't be a big deal if there are a few straggler grass blades but now a certain company I do work for is expecting REO or resort level service on preforeclosures at the ridiculously low recut rates, complete with dedicated internal landscape and property inspections...any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Fantasticfordme said:


> ...any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!!


Start a new career where you actually make money? Sorry. Had to.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

What kind of mower you using? If it's a box store special with a stamped deck, nothing will work. A commercial machine with a welded deck is second to none. See how much room is in between the front of the deck and the tip of the blade. 2 inches or less and you've got trouble with tall grass. The deck bends the grass blades over and it has to have room under there to stand back up before getting cut, otherwise the blade hit it too soon and cuts half way up the grass blade as it is bent over. Also a tall deck is important for it be able to process that much hay. Mine is 4 inches tall and wish it were 6, although I don't know anyone who makes one. Clean underside is also crucial for grass processing, which also means cutting in dry conditions. I know, right now you're screaming wondering what world I live in. :biggrin: Beyond that, the obvious sharp blades and good horsepower, min 25 hp but 30 is better. Learn about torque ratings too. Far more accurate judge of power than hp ratings.

Hustler and Scag have about the best cut/processing room combo, but they are expensive machines to trash on foreclosures. So in conclusion, G-3 is dead on right again. Different work with a different client.


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks, I don't waste my good mower on the preforeclosures, thank you for the good advice, tips etc. I appreciate it...


----------

